# Do it yourseld job



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering how many of you still cut up your deer every year or if you take it to a butcher to cut up. I usually do it about half and half. Sometimes I take my animals sometimes I do it myself how about you?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I do mine myself and occationally will do someone elses when they don't have time. I did two deer last week. It isn't hard, just time consuming. But, when you are done you know it's all your meat and it's done the way you want it done.
I don't like to package any fat, hair or bone in my packages. So, in order to make sure all of the meat that is wrapped up is "pan ready", I take a lot of time preparing it. I don't do roasts either. All of mine are packaged as "chops" (backstraps), "steaks" and "jerky meat".


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

been cutting it my self for years now, too long to know how many. This way I know what is what, and it is pan ready no fat or hairs for me.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

just got finished with a buddies antelope. it took 1 and a half hours start to finish. i do all my deer and antelope. anything bigger than that i may think about having it done professionally.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

It depends on the weather. If it's cool out I do my own. If it's to warm I take it to the processor's.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

We always cut our own animals. I can't hardly believe how many folks don't (or won't) :roll: cut their own game. Cutting up a deer is _so easy_. Elk are a bit more involved, but still it's the same. I wonder why Sportsmans or Cabelas doesn't offer workshops on cutting up game? They sure offer a vast array of equipment to do the job. I wonder if they sell any of it with all of the ninnies out there who can't, don't, won't cut up their animals.


----------

